# Mittelpunkt eines Pinsels verschieben?



## whiterussian (14. Februar 2007)

Ich habe mir einen Musterpinsel erstellt. Den lass ich dann um die Kontur eines Kreises laufen. Wie kann ich den Mittelpunkt des Pinsels verschieben (oder auch schon vorher beim Objekt), damit der Pinsel nicht genau mittig um die Kontur läuft?
Mit den Werkzeugen Skalieren, Transformieren bzw. Drehen klappt das nicht wirklich, da sich der Mittelpunkt nur temporär verändert...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Februar 2007)

Hi,
um welches Programm handelt es sich den?

Gruß


----------



## whiterussian (16. Februar 2007)

Sorry, busy, busy.
Illustrator CS2


----------

